# Stena Express



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Good morning, has anyone used the Stena Express fast ferry from Fishguard to Rosslare, i ask because i see there is a maximum height limit of 3 metres and a load limit of 3 tonnes. I would think on that basis that would rule out most motorhomes. Chasper.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Catamaran*

Hi

The Stena Lynx is not the largest of Incat catamarans and so I would think that most motorhomes, other than panel vans could not be conveyed.

There is a conventional ferry, the Stena Europe on the route though. She can carry pretty much anything.

Russell


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

*Stena Express !*

If you are travelling to the Cork / Kerry or even the West of Ireland why not look @ Fastnetline.com and save yourself 380 miles on a round trip. This is an overnight ferry out of Swansea @ 21.00 into Cork @ 7.00 and you have had a full nights sleep. The Fastnetline are offering 10% discount to Caravan Club members, membership numbers are required. Ring this No.UK Phone: +44 (0) 844 576 8831.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

I took the Stena Lynx from Fishguard to Rosslare and at that time I had a panel van of 10' 3" in height, also I was just under the weight limit of 3000kg. They let me on, only because the sea was becalmed and that the 3" spare from van to roof of vessel would not be compromised. Thank God for the calm sea, unfortunately I was not told by the agents when I booked about the restrictions, and I did give the height of the van at the time of booking. Happily you can transfer to the Slow lane though on the conventional ferry.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*ferrys*

hi to last poster im going to cork ferry you mentioned £600 return rosslare ferry from wales £230 return i reckon at most mileage differance to cork 360 miles where is you sums coming from? mike


----------

